# Potato soup recipe?



## mothrog (Mar 17, 2009)

I can't seem to find a potato soup recipe that I'm pretty sure I found on this forum. From memory, it had something like potatoes, instant mashed potatoes, half and half, celery salt, and maybe a few other things. I think the original poster might have been named Kevin? I'd really love to find that recipe again.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 17, 2009)

sounds pretty dang good - i'd like to try it myself.

in the meantime, if you'd like to try a couple of other potato soup recipes, let me know and i can post two very good ones.


----------



## mothrog (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm always looking to find great potato soup recipes. By all means, post them. I'd love to have them.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 17, 2009)

here's one from a member at http://www.baitshopboyz.com named mr. mom:

i've tried it and it is definitely good!

here's my own "house" bacon-potato chowder:

This is a GREAT hot lunch or dinner on a cold day!


----------



## smokingupnm (Mar 17, 2009)

The recipe you are looking for was posted by BIG RED Q. That is some awsome soup, we have it at least twice a month.


----------



## m1tanker78 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting those recipes TW - I think I'll be giving your 'house' recipe a try here very soon. Only difference is I'll try making it in a DO in the smoker see how that goes. 

Thanks again,

Tom


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 17, 2009)

>>>Only difference is I'll try making it in a DO in the smoker see how that goes.<<<

that really, really should be quite good, i imagine.

i'll be honest with you, guys - i really like bacon, so i usually chop up a whole pound of thick-sliced bacon and use it for the recipe, then rationalize to myself that it shrinks anyway....LOL

might be worth a try to smoke the bacon a bit first for some extra flavor in your favorite wood? never tried it but it should be good that way.


----------



## mothrog (Mar 17, 2009)

Those both sound great and I'm definitely going to have to give those a try. Your house bacon potato chowder is something I think I might have to make this weekend. Thanks for the recipes.

Yup, that's the recipe all right. But, it looks like from the cached Google copy of the Side Items forum (no copy of the recipe unfortunately) that it was posted around last December, and probably got hit by the outage not long ago and lost. I don't suppose you would be able to repost the recipe? I'd really love to have it again.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 17, 2009)

Try this one.  now I am one of those guys that does recipes by a little of this and little of that, but with a soup exact quantities are not necessary in my opinion.

Fry 1/2 pound of bacon that has been sliced into 1/4 inch slices.  Once bacon is crisp, remove bacon, add 1/2 cup sweet yellow onion, and the whites of one bunch of green onion. (Chop and reserve the greens of the onion).  I use whatever potato looks best, but about the amount of 3 to 4 large bakers diced in 1/2 to 3/4 inch pieces.  1/4 to 1/2 cup real butter pending on how much potato.  Use your judgement.  Saute the onions, and potato in the bacon fat and butter till the potato is about half done.  Add 1 quart heavy cream, and milk to desired level in pot.  Add 2 to 3 cups diced ham, and 2 cups kernal corn.  Bring to a simmer and cook covered for an hour, Salt (Kosher or Sea Salt) and pepper to taste.  Add cooked bacon pieces, 2 cups shredded cheddar cheese, and reserved onion greens.  Simmer for 20 or more minutes covered and serve.  This is a family and church favorite.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 17, 2009)

dang, dude, my mouth got watering just reading that.

thanks.


----------



## ddave (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is the recipe that you seek . . .

*Potato Soup*
(originally posted by BigRedQ who was HuskerQ before the crash)


7 Yukon potatos. diced (small and big chunks) 6-7 cups
1 med yellow onion chopped
4 cups chicken broth
4 cups half and half cream
1 stick butter
1 1/2 cups instant potatos (makes for a great thickener)
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp celery salt
Kosher salt to taste.

using the chicken broth bring potatoes, onions, salt pepper and celery salt to boll. cook until potatoes are tender.

combine half and half melted butter and instant potatoes. stir until thickened. Heat through and serve it up.


I saved a copy before the crash. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It is excellent soup by the way.

Dave


----------



## mothrog (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks a lot DDave! That's it. I think I'm going to be doing a lot of cooking in the near future, trying out the other recipes posted, too. Thanks for your recipes, too TasunkaWitko and Fourthwind.


----------



## ronp (Mar 18, 2009)

I did this not too long ago.
http://smokingmeatforums.com/showthr...ed+potato+soup


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 19, 2009)

I may have posted this before but it may be in the land of the lost. Most recipes on here are things done right and this is a bit of a shortcut version but it is so good. 

Easy Potato Soup

4 cups water
16 oz. sour cream
1 stick butter
1 lg. can cream of chicken soup (equiv. to 2 small cans)
2 bags southern style hash browns (frozen)
1 onion, chopped

Just dump in the crockpot on low all day.  Salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## richtee (Mar 19, 2009)

Dunno about that  but here's a real Hunky recipe.

Hungarian Potato Paprika Soup

2 lb. potatoes
1 cup diced cabbage
1 onion, chopped
1 _ cup milk
1-2 T olive oil
4 cups vegetable broth or chicken broth
2 T paprika
1/8 teaspoon dill weed
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg


Cook the onion in olive oil until translucent.

Add paprika (garlic optional).

Add 4 cups vegetable or chicken broth.   Add cabbage.  Salt.

Bring to a boil.  Reduce heat.  Cook 10-15 minutes.

In the meantime peel and dice potatoes.  

After cabbage has cooked about 10-15 minutes add potatoes, dill weed, nutmeg.  

When potatoes are done, mash them some in the pot with a potato masher.

Add milk.   Reheat if necessary.


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm thinking that buckboard bacon would go great in this potato soup...


----------

